# PB



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brad set a new PB last







Friday (39)

This Friday we found him a new PB 
50.44 pounds.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice. Do you think that you ever catch the same fish more than once?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> Very nice. Do you think that you ever catch the same fish more than once?


It is usually difficult to distinguish individual fish. Since I have fished for flathead for a number of years I think it is difficult to recognize fish I may have caught years before.

But sometimes I encounter a fish with distinguishing marks or characteristics that I recognize.










The most notable flathead was a female my friends and I caught 7 times over an 8 year period.









She was 61 pounds the last time I caught her. I haven't seen this fish in several years.


----------

